# Full HD Monitore über receiver als TV Verwenden? Welcher HDMI receiver ist gut?



## xhitcher1 (29. Juli 2015)

*Full HD Monitore über receiver als TV Verwenden? Welcher HDMI receiver ist gut?*

Hallo, da ich bald zum 1.9 von Zuhause Ausziehen werde mit meiner Frau und nicht gerade ne Menge Geld zur Verfügung hab, habe ich von einem Bekannten gehört das ich einen meiner 2 HDMI Full HD monitore über einen HDMI receiver als TV verwenden könnte.

Nun die Fragen

Was brauche ich alles dazu?

Was ist der billigste aber dennoch gute HD receiver mit guter Bild Übertragung?

Diese beiden Monitore besitze ich, der 3D Monitor 27 Zoll hat 2 HDMI 1.4 Anschlüsse der andere Monitor 1 HDMI 1.3 Anschluss.

AOC D2757PH 68,6 cm LED-Monitor silber-schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

AOC E2795VH 67,8 cm Monitor matt schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Welche Anschlüsse braucht die Wohnung um das Nutzen zu können.

Einen PC der Leistungsstark ist habe ich auch, aber leider da das Mainboard *As Rock 960 GM GS3 FX* ziemlich klein ist und der Garfikkarten Lüfter sehr groß ist der Steckplatz für eine TV Karte bedeckt.

PC System:

AMD FX 6300 Vishera Black Edition,
2 x 8 GB Kingston Value Ram DDR 3 CL9,
HD 7870 Shappire 2 GB DDR 5,
500 GB Seagate HDD Festplatte,
Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit,
2 x DVD Brenner,
USB 2.0 Anschlüsse 6 Stück.

Danke für eure Tipps  Einkaufs Vorschläge am besten über Amazon.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Full HD Monitore über receiver als TV Verwenden? Welcher HDMI receiver ist gut?*

Wie wär den mit einem DVB-T USB Stick,kannste einfach an den USB Port anschließen am PC anschließen?Die nehmen wenig Platz weg,achte darauf das es eine gute Antenne(aktiv)hat wegen empfangsqualität und eine 

Fernbedienung.Vielleicht wäre es eventuell für dich wichtig das es der der Stick den neuen DVB-T 2 Standart unterstützt.Der wird  ab nähstes Jahr eingeführt(infos darüber mußte mal googln).Aber ein nützlicher Link für mehr Infos und 

Tests würde ich hier rein schaun,

DVB-T Stick Test 2015 - über 50 TV-Empfänger vorgestellt

Was willste den ausgeben für dein vorhaben,das müßte man noch wissen?

grüße Brex


----------



## DarkWing13 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Full HD Monitore über receiver als TV Verwenden? Welcher HDMI receiver ist gut?*

DVB-T ist so gut wie tot! DVB-T: Das Ende von digitalem Antennenfernsehen beginnt 2016 - DIGITALFERNSEHEN.de
Was für einen TV Anschluss habt ihr in der neuen Wohnung? Kabel oder Satellit?
Gut und günstig sind u.a. die von Xoro receiver xoro | Geizhals Deutschland
Darauf achten das es ein HD Receiver ist!
Einfach per HDMI Kabel mit dem Monitor verbinden.

So long,....


----------



## xhitcher1 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Full HD Monitore über receiver als TV Verwenden? Welcher HDMI receiver ist gut?*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> DVB-T ist so gut wie tot! DVB-T: Das Ende von digitalem Antennenfernsehen beginnt 2016 - DIGITALFERNSEHEN.de
> Was für einen TV Anschluss habt ihr in der neuen Wohnung? Kabel oder Satellit?
> Gut und günstig sind u.a. die von Xoro receiver xoro | Geizhals Deutschland
> Darauf achten das es ein HD Receiver ist!
> ...



Wir haben in der Wohnung Kabel und Satelitt.

Mein Vater riet uns aber zu Satelitt da wir für Kabel nochmals Extra Gebühren zahlen müssten hieß es. Und da wir mit unserem Gehalt Monatlich gerade so zurecht kommen wenn wir Miete, Lebensmittel, Strom, Wasser, Heizung, und GEZ zahlen müssen usw. 

Welcher dieser Tausend Resiver die du gepostet hast ist nun gut? Er muss nicht der beste sein, aber sollte guten Empfang haben und Gutes Bild machen, für richtig Auflösende Dinge nehme ich dann eh meinen Bluray 3D Player.

Mein dad hat noch von vor 2 Jahren einen alten Resiver Zuhause stehen den er verwendete ob dieser HD hat und HMDI anschluss muss ich noch schauen. 

Gerade bin ich an dem in Ebay - Kleinanzeigen Interessiert ist der auch ok?

Opticum FullHD Sat Receiver USB HDMI DVB-S in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Pforzheim | TV Receiver gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## xhitcher1 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Full HD Monitore über receiver als TV Verwenden? Welcher HDMI receiver ist gut?*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Wie wär den mit einem DVB-T USB Stick,kannste einfach an den USB Port anschließen am PC anschließen?Die nehmen wenig Platz weg,achte darauf das es eine gute Antenne(aktiv)hat wegen empfangsqualität und eine
> 
> Fernbedienung.Vielleicht wäre es eventuell für dich wichtig das es der der Stick den neuen DVB-T 2 Standart unterstützt.Der wird  ab nähstes Jahr eingeführt(infos darüber mußte mal googln).Aber ein nützlicher Link für mehr Infos und
> 
> ...



Mhm bei einem Stick weiß ich nicht so recht  Hab gehört das ein PC extrem viel an Strom Monatlich frisst, klar wäre es einerseits dann toll den PC auch als TV Nutzen zu können und nur 1 mal Strom zu zahlen. Aber ich frage mich ob es dann nicht Teuer wird wenn der PC den ganzen Tag läuft da er als *PC und TV* Herhalten muss.

Daher Wollte ich eher einen Resciver SAT mit einem meiner beiden Full HD 27 Zoll Monitore von AOC verbinden. 

Wo spart man mehr Stromkosten?

Außerdem hat mein PC nur USB 2.0 Anschlüsse reicht dies aus?

Den ich hätte zwar noch einen Steckplatz für eine TV Karte im PC aber die überdeckt mein Grafikkarten Lüfter auf meinem kleinen AS Rock 960 GM GS3 FX Board komplett.


----------



## markus1612 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Full HD Monitore über receiver als TV Verwenden? Welcher HDMI receiver ist gut?*

Ein Satelliten - Reciever wäre mMn die beste Lösung. Den Reciever dann per HDMI mit dem Monitor verbinden und fertig.


----------



## xhitcher1 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Full HD Monitore über receiver als TV Verwenden? Welcher HDMI receiver ist gut?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Ein Satelliten - Reciever wäre mMn die beste Lösung. Den Reciever dann per HDMI mit dem Monitor verbinden und fertig.



Ok ist es Wichtig das es ein HD Resiver ist? Mein Monitor den ich dafür verwenden würde ist ein AOC 27 Zoll Full HD 3D Monitor mit 5 ms reaktionszeit, oder ist der AOC 27 Zoll Full HD ohne 3D mit 2ms Reaktionszeit für die Übertragung besser? Wobei ich den gerade an meinem PC zum Zocken verwende da ein Bekannter meinte beim Zocken wären die 2 ms Reaktionszeit wichtiger.


----------

